# A Godlike disposition (from The Godly Man's Picture)



## Berean (Oct 14, 2009)

From _The Godly Man's Picture_, by Thomas Watson

"Partakers of the divine nature" 2 Peter 1:4

A godly man is like God. He has the same judgment
as God; he thinks of things as God does. He has a
Godlike disposition. A godly man bears both God's
name and image. Godliness is Godlikeness. It is one
thing to profess God, another thing to resemble Him.
Where God sees His likeness, there He gives His love.

A godly man is like God in holiness. Holiness is the
most brilliant pearl in the King of Heaven's crown:
"glorious in holiness" Exodus 15:11.
God's power makes Him mighty;
His mercy makes Him lovely; but
His holiness makes Him glorious.

The holiness of God is the intrinsic purity of His
nature and his abhorrence of sin. A godly man
bears some kind of analogy with God in this.

Holiness is the badge and mark of Christ's people:
"The people of Your holiness" Isaiah 63:18. The
godly are a holy, as well as a royal priesthood.
They have written upon their heart, "Holiness to
the Lord". The holiness of the saints consists in
their conformity to God's will, which is the rule
and pattern of all holiness.

The godly set themselves against evil, both in
purpose and in practice. They are fearful of that
which looks like sin (1 Thess. 5:22).

-from Grace Gems


----------

